# Test your observation skills . .



## michaelm (10 Jun 2009)

This has been around for a long time but some who may not have seen it may find it interesting . . Play this video and try to count how many times the people in white tee-shirts pass the ball.  Don't look through thread until you've watched the video.


----------



## Caveat (10 Jun 2009)

*Re: How observant are you?*

Page not found for me Michael.


----------



## michaelm (10 Jun 2009)

*Re: How observant are you?*

Yes. I just noticed and, hopefully, fixed that.


----------



## Chocks away (10 Jun 2009)

*Re: How observant are you?*

Fifteen?


----------



## ney001 (10 Jun 2009)

*Re: How observant are you?*

Ha ha ha ha - have watched this in a lot of different variations........... very good, chocks away - look again!


----------



## Chocks away (10 Jun 2009)

*Re: How observant are you?*



ney001 said:


> Ha ha ha ha - have watched this in a lot of different variations........... very good, chocks away - look again!


 Have done - twice. There seems to be a _feint_ pass at one stage. Or do I need a hot chocolate?


----------



## ney001 (10 Jun 2009)

*Re: How observant are you?*

xx


----------



## michaelm (10 Jun 2009)

*Re: How observant are you?*

Can't really explain it without ruining it for others.


----------



## Chocks away (10 Jun 2009)

*Re: How observant are you?*



ney001 said:


> xx


Alright! Hot chocolate finished and possible _sugar high _beginning. Sixteen?
Cannot open my PMs for some reason. But thanks all the same. Will have to wait until tonight. AaaarrrrggggH!


----------



## ney001 (10 Jun 2009)

*Re: How observant are you?*

He he he chocks you are making me laugh today thanks


----------



## Chocks away (10 Jun 2009)

I don't believe it! Jees, it took me seven or eight checks. Can a person unhallucinate? You know like, not see things????? Very good clip.


----------



## Chocks away (10 Jun 2009)

Am now running late for grocery shopping - but with a wry grin. Thanks ney001


----------



## samanthajane (10 Jun 2009)

yeah i got 15 aswell. 

take it thats not right. so what is the right answer?


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 Jun 2009)

Ahem.


----------



## michaelm (10 Jun 2009)

missed that.


----------



## Abbica (10 Jun 2009)

11, anyone giving the answer.


----------



## Plek Trum (10 Jun 2009)

14?...


----------



## ney001 (10 Jun 2009)

Ye are all feckin mad - watch it again


----------



## michaelm (10 Jun 2009)

On the assumptions that most people view threads with the opening post at the top and that those interested will watch the video before looking through the thread (as suggested), the answers is: I don't remember, but sit back and watch the clip again without trying to count anything.


----------



## samanthajane (10 Jun 2009)

omg hahahaha

it wasn't untill you said dont count and i actually did that did i get it. 

Jes you wouldn't want me as a witness for anything. My observation skills are crap!!!


----------



## thedaras (11 Jun 2009)

Thats so cool. Just got one of the teens to do and they never noticed the "Elephant in the room"...


----------



## Chocks away (11 Jun 2009)

thedaras said:


> Thats so cool. Just got one of the teens to do and they never noticed the "Elephant in the room"...


 I've never seen an elephant walk on it's back legs  Sssssshhhhhhh, in case anyone new drops in


----------



## AgathaC (12 Jun 2009)

That's really good. Up to now I thought my observation skills were good...now I am not so sure!!


----------



## Godfather (12 Jun 2009)

Great video and great exercise. I still can't believe how our brian prioritizes everything so much and forgets some strange things that can happen on the background!


----------



## ninsaga (12 Jun 2009)

v. good


----------



## smiley (13 Jun 2009)

oh my god thats amazing...so funny when i re-played the clip though...!! how did i misss that! lol


----------



## baldyman27 (15 Jun 2009)

I got it on the second viewing. I'm fairly chuffed now.


----------

